# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  А как найти в себе такие силы , чтобы просто уйти ? ? ?

## Alsex2005

Замкнутый круг...... Те смелые люди кто сделал это... уже не смогут посоветовать ! 
А как ? 
Я не спрашиваю как то способ.... Способов до хрена !
Я спрашиваю как найти в себе силы, чтобы это сделать....
Почему описано здесь : 
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...156#post123156

----------


## Snape

Это лишь вопрос выбора. Каждого что-то останавливает - но лишь до определенной грани. Например, человека останавливает боль. А потом он попадает в застенки, где его ежедневно избивают, унижают и калечат, требуя... ну, не знаю, выдать единомышленников, к примеру, или подписать донос на них. И рано или поздно (скорее рано) приходит день, когда на вопрос "да неужели ж то, что снова повторится завтра, не страшнее той боли, которую я причиню себе, уходя?" дается верный ответ, когда человек точит свой собственный выбитый зуб о стену и вскрывает им ночью вены. Случай совершенно реальный, хоть и из сталинских времен. Так что... если сил на данный момент нет - то все правильно: значит, пока еще более приемлимым является выбор в пользу жизни.

----------


## Alsex2005

> Это лишь вопрос выбора. Каждого что-то останавливает - но лишь до определенной грани. Например, человека останавливает боль. А потом он попадает в застенки, где его ежедневно избивают, унижают и калечат, требуя... ну, не знаю, выдать единомышленников, к примеру, или подписать донос на них. И рано или поздно (скорее рано) приходит день, когда на вопрос "да неужели ж то, что снова повторится завтра, не страшнее той боли, которую я причиню себе, уходя?" дается верный ответ, когда человек точит свой собственный выбитый зуб о стену и вскрывает им ночью вены. Случай совершенно реальный, хоть и из сталинских времен. Так что... если сил на данный момент нет - то все правильно: значит, пока еще более приемлимым является выбор в пользу жизни.


 Спасибо вам за грамотный ответ.
Значит , когда придёт совсем кирдык, всё наступит само собой ? 
Но.... сколько мы знаем случаев, когда девушки или парни из-за расстования с любимым человеком уходили....
Это как ? Или они молодые и у них сил больше ?

----------


## Пулю в бошку

У меня был стопроцентный способ уйти, как мне казалось. И ядо изнеможения делал разные упражнения, чтобы в момент нажатия"на красную кнопку" мозг не сдрейфил. То есть в принятии решений участвует долбаный мозг. Когда он видит опасность для себя, то он начинает придумывать отговорки.  Я не дал времени и сил ему думать о них, переключив все внимание на тело. и когда наступило время "Х" всё прошло гладко. Но не учёл один момент, из за которого появился этот пост здесь.

----------


## старый_параноик

> У меня был стопроцентный способ уйти, как мне казалось. И ядо изнеможения делал разные упражнения, чтобы в момент нажатия"на красную кнопку" мозг не сдрейфил. То есть в принятии решений участвует долбаный мозг. Когда он видит опасность для себя, то он начинает придумывать отговорки.  Я не дал времени и сил ему думать о них, переключив все внимание на тело. и когда наступило время "Х" всё прошло гладко. Но не учёл один момент, из за которого появился этот пост здесь.


 вот и у меня так случилось - не учел* один* момент...теперь остаётся только ждать следующего "попутного" ветра...

----------


## путник

Пытаюсь настроить себя на это. Все равно через год или меньше папаша люцифер примет меня в свои обьятия так может раньше?

----------


## Avaks

Для тех, кого что то останавливает часто. Ищите с...л, ребята. И пусть просто лежит. Не надо планировать день,час. Он будет. Как наитие. И уговаривать не надо будет себя, готовиться., Записки писать. И прочую туфту. Это должно быть максимально быстро, а шанс будет. Такая жизнь у всех.

----------


## Юлия123

Хочу уйти. Задолбали проблемы, неразбериха с друзьями, родными, учителями. Как можно сделать это почти безболезненно, чтобы хотя бы 90% гарантии?

----------


## Чувак

Офигеть, у меня провайдер блокирует эту ветку. :EEK!:

----------


## SadBload

Перебороть свой страх. Или отключения мозга и чувств. Как правило, человек которого травмировали и унижали может сам решится на этот шаг, если всё плачевно в его жизни и терпеть это больше не намерен. Но остальным людям просто совет одуматься и пересмотреть свою жизнь и вынести вердикт, нужна ли вам смерть или нет. Я выразил свою точку зрения. Всем спасибо за потраченное на этот пост время, всем удачи!

----------

